# oh.my.so.hard.to.resist.



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Went to petsmart. They had new shipment of bettas in. Tons of em. Went to the the back aisle near the actual fish tanks. Those bettas seem to be more taken care of then the front ones. So they had this gorgeous white betta. He was real white too. Not faded from stress white. There was a cellophane next to him as well. :shock:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, how did you not bring them home?!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol. I dunno. Somehow. Very hard though! I am still thinking about that white one....Hmm...where can I put another tank...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

wow, lol. you're strong.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes! I am lol. I resisted that green one at petco...but i dunno...i might go back tomorrow and see if ****** is there...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I would.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...I am sure I can find a spot for another tank. Gonna work on Fishys tank tonite,redecorating. I like how you split your 10 gallons. Id love to do that with my 10 and 9 but Id feel bad lol. Fishy been spoiled all this time with 10g all to himself,how could I take that away haha. These bettas put such guilt trips on me!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol believe me I felt bad too. But it's really not that bad once you get them in there and get used to it. I really want to split my other 10 gallon just so I can get another betta, lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice!! Still looking around here...my problem is it has to be near an outlet thats not already maxed out lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol that's why I got the surge protectors or whatever that have like 8 slots. They work wonders. lol.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah. In my room i have two of those,two bettas are plugged into one of them. The other has my tv and stuff,then Fishys stuff in it lol. Only other outlet is by my bed,but I have a huge hamster cage next to my bed,so no room for a tank there sadly. Unless I move him. Hmm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Go back and get the white one! lol I bet he's beautiful!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha... I am so thinking about it...I have to take my bunny for a check up in the morning,then I think I make trip to petsmart. Hope he is still there!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so, too!! Of course, you know we'll want pics if you get him! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha. of course!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh a white one! i would've gotten him, i so want another already


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I do need more water conditioner hehe. I am going through alot of it and fast. I think I will get the bigger bottles. Gonna take a looksie for white betta. If hes there,Ill get him. If not,I may go look at some harlequin rasboras to live with my pandas.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

heh. well they still had tons of bettas. so many pretty ones. so hard to pick just one!! if only i had more room,plugs,etc. 

so anyways. i got him. he has some spots on him,not sure if its just coloring or what. hopefully its nothing.

it took me like an hour to decide if i wanted him and what kinda substrate to get. i went with a natural look this time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds great! Congrats and we want piccies! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh so exciting!! Piccies piccies piccies piccies! :-D


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL! I will work on it for sure!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yay! I cannot wait to see pics!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

hmm never seen a white betta before


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yay! congratulations


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha. I am just paranoid now,cause I am afraid to use a tank that previously housed a dying fish. I am gonna try boiling water and vinegar on the 5.5 glass tank,gonna give new guy a 4 gallon for now. If I feel safe using the glass tank over that,Ill move him on up. Is it wrong to be paranoid lol?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't blame you for not wanting to take chances.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You got him? YAY! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

And no, it's okay to be paranoid. I would probably super clean it out too.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well he is all set up now. I just hope the cats leave him alone. They were watching me the whole time lol. I got piccies with my phone,Ill upload em for ya.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

ok you guys are terrible now I have to go out and get a Betta!!!!! This is crazy. Or am I crazy??? wait......don't answer that heheheheh


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats! They are very hard to resist


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I have successfully taken over the living room,kitchen and dining room for my fishies! haha yes. here ya go! Piccies.










his tank,close up


















and my helper


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

oh my you two may be crazy lol........ok what size tank am i getting tomorrow cuz ya know Im stopping to get a Betta


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Urm I dunno. Anything over 2.5 gallons is good for a betta. That tank is a 4 gallon.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

another question for you my daughter just got one and she got a real cute acrylic tank for it now she read that she should heat it can we put a heater in an acrylic tank? will it melt it???


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

No it wont. Thats an acrylic tank right there. I have a bunch of those tanks,no problems with heaters. Plus the heaters usually come with holders,so it suctions to the side and the heating element is not right against the plastic.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to tell you times have sure changed....I used to own a pet store myself and there were not all these fancy tanks out there 20 years ago so Im almost feeling like a newbie here. Also with all that I have read we have come a long way in betta care in the last 20 years all of this stuff just wasn't available then I am happy it is now. I never kept my *ettas in little bowls in my store tho i thought it was cruel each one of them had their own 1 gallon holding tank while in my store*


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh,thats great! Yes times have changed. Though most still go by the little bowls and tanks still. Alot people still see bettas as just decorations not pets. This is the first time (well since december lol) that I had fish of my own. I had fish growing up,but my dad took care of them way back when. So I am sure learning alot. Ive learned alot the hard way too,losing 5 of my bettas not too long ago.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

oh that is sad....Well I have decided that I am going to get the Betta tomorrow and yes he will be in at least a 2 to 3 gallon tank I want him to be happy. I do feel that my fish are my pets well part of my family.....shhhh don't tell but i do talk to my fish and they all have names I have some pics of them in my aquarium log if you would like to look as I do not know how to put pics in here yet....Im technologically challenged


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ah okay lol. Ill take a looksie then. I talk to mine too! Haha,while I was at the pet store getting my new guy, I was asking him what substrate you want? People prolly think I was nuts asking the fish what he wanted.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

I got to tell you tuesday when my daughter got hers she had him named before she left the pet store and she took the betta over to the tanks they had and was asking him which tank he wanted and what plant he wanted in the tank bu the way she got a white one that she named Bianco. she isnt a little kid so people were looking at her like she was nuts a twenty year old woman sitting there asking a fish questions........it was kind of cute


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol! Sounds cute. Im 28 and talking to my fish at the pet store...Im not good with naming though,takes me awhile to do so. As you can see I was very creative with Fishy. I got better though! My other new guy is Pez,spanish for fish. So I have Fish and Fishy lol.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2009)

your so cute......nice to see someone who loves their fish......well i must go pick my daughter up from work....thank you so much for all of your advice tonight i appreciate it very much .....am looking forward to showing you my new little prince tomorrow....problem is I got to pick just one.......hmmmmm


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha,yes that is the hard part. Cant wait to see what you get! Have a good night.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm 47, soon to be 48 and I talk to my fish. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

fishyinpa, your new guy is beautiful!!! I'm glad you got him.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks! Me too. He so pretty. Lol. Now he needs a name.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks like he's got some pink and purple in him.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe. Who knows. My fish keep messing with me with their colors,so I dunno. Pez is now blue lol.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh he is PRETTY!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

yes very


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm so happy you got him, i'm so jealous! lol


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

Sparky said:


> I got to tell you tuesday when my daughter got hers she had him named before she left the pet store and she took the betta over to the tanks they had and was asking him which tank he wanted and what plant he wanted in the tank bu the way she got a white one that she named Bianco. she isnt a little kid so people were looking at her like she was nuts a twenty year old woman sitting there asking a fish questions........it was kind of cute


Hey, I'm hella cute! And I was having trouble choosing...I needed all the help I could get. I'm happy as punch with the one I got, though. Something about the round shape makes it seem much roomier than a standard 2 gallon. 

Actually, talking to fish is good, cheap therapy. I think it's way more sane than telling all your secrets to the bees, which is what people used to do.

Anyway, people weren't looking at me. They were all too busy looking at the cool dragon decorations, the Wall O Fish and the kitties in the adoption room. Our aisle was pretty much empty.

/defensive.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The thing about bettas is that they actually look at you like they are listening to you and understand everything you say to them. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol PenninInk! Yes,I needed help too. Thats why I asked my guy what rocks he wanted hehe. I told my mom that,and shes like was any around while you were talking to the fish? I said I dunno and I dont care lol. Yes Dramaqueen,they do look like they are listening to you. 

Oh I came up with a name,and realized that someone else here has that name for their fish! Oh well. I like it. 
His name is Zeus. Swear I wasnt copying Neenjar. lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

hehe, i am weird in the way that i want my fish to match the decorations. lol, um, switch that, decorations to match the fish lol. like when i picked out pheonix, i got a red plant to go with him and red accent gravel, to go on top of the stuff i got.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep! I get all sad if the lid doesnt match too. But I deal with it. haha.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, yea I'm a little OCD


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

rb500 said:


> hehe, i am weird in the way that i want my fish to match the decorations. lol, um, switch that, decorations to match the fish lol. like when i picked out pheonix, i got a red plant to go with him and red accent gravel, to go on top of the stuff i got.


White pastel betta, white Greek ruin, white-rimmed leaves on plastic plant, dark blue gravel to showcase his angelic scales in a mellow contrast.

Oh, and color changing lights on my aquarium to display his iridescent glory.

I totally get it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds awesome looking.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The betta human relationship:  BTW we're the ones knelling LOL


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you mean picses? By the way AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I luv bettas!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

PenninInk said:


> White pastel betta, white Greek ruin, white-rimmed leaves on plastic plant, dark blue gravel to showcase his angelic scales in a mellow contrast.
> 
> Oh, and color changing lights on my aquarium to display his iridescent glory.
> 
> I totally get it.


Yes, I've gone as far as to copy pictures from petsmarts website of their decorations and arrange them in a application I have on my computer of how I want them to look like. I already know how I'm setting up my second bettas tank, which I hope to get in a week or so. Then get a pic of a betta and put that in there lol, color cordinated of course. It looks really nice lol. Idk, I was bored


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used that orange tank as my first spawning tank. Aww memories.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh yea, and nice smilie mr. vamp, and very true!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> The betta human relationship:  BTW we're the ones knelling LOL


 Omg ROFL!!!!!! SO true!!! Where did you get that?! PLZ tell me!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to know too!


----------

